# Gaggia Classic steam from group head.



## davyheff (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I've checked the forum but can't seem to find an answer.

I have a Gaggia classic, well maintained, however, it has just started to produce huge quantities of steam from the group head. Similar to when you run the brew switch after being in steam mode.

Any ideas as to what the problem could be.

Thanks

David


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

This one (like most queries) is beyond me! However, there is a forum member called gaggiamanualservice, if no one can help drop him a pm.


----------



## davyheff (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Hoping it's not a major problem.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could be the brew stat not controlling brew temp and allowing brew water to boil ? Is the pump pushing normal amount of water through brew head ? OR is it reduced?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is steam coming out of the wand without it set to the steam mode? If so then as stated it could be the brew stat or could the steam switch be (electrically) stuck in the wrong position?


----------



## davyheff (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. The pump seems to be fine, no change from the norm. Steam does come out of the wand when is not in steam mode.

I think you are spot on with the brew thermostat. Cheap fix, I will try that first and post the results.

Great forum. Thanks for your help.

David


----------

